# McCormick transmission problems



## Clewis (Jan 18, 2020)

I recently purchased 2009 McCormick CX-110 extra shift. I have since put about 200 hours on it with no problems but today I stop to remove an obstacle when I got back in my tractor and moved the shuttle lever to the forward position there was nothing. No forward no reverse no noise nothing. 
any ideas on what to look for??


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I'd be looking for warning lights and/or error codes. I don't see many McCormick extra shift tractors but the power shift and power shuttle must be computer controlled, so your sudden problem is PROBABLY electrical in nature.


----------



## Clewis (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks for the reply, and yes I agree I’m pretty sure it’s electrical I am getting a flashing triangle with a ! In it but I’ve not been able to find how to read the code.
I keep thinking there should be a way to manually override it and put it in gear so I can at least get it out of the field and loaded on the trailer.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not aware of any tractor makers that offer a "manual override" on any computer controlled functions. The light you see is the warning signal, yes, but unless it flashes in some repetitive sequence, it may or may not be indicating the error code you need. Your owner's manual (hopefully you have one) should specify how the error codes are expressed. Some tractors use the digital display that shows the selected transmission gear as well as any error codes, others use a flashing light that displays a sequence of short and long flashes to indicate a two digit code. I'm not familiar with what system McCormick uses with the extra shift tractors.


----------



## jeff.taylorandsons (10 mo ago)

I have a CX110 with a simular issue. It has a forward solenoid error. It only fails hot while bailing hay. It has been diagnosed as a transmission controller failure. It is not available. I have not been able to repair the tractor. Did you get you issue repaired?


----------



## Cow poker (10 mo ago)

jeff.taylorandsons said:


> I have a CX110 with a simular issue. It has a forward solenoid error. It only fails hot while bailing hay. It has been diagnosed as a transmission controller failure. It is not available. I have not been able to repair the tractor. Did you get you issue repaired?


----------



## Cow poker (10 mo ago)

I have an MTX 135 . Started blowing fuses and not move when you engaged the shuttle. Ended up being bad solenoid ! Many frustrations and 2 shops later .


----------



## Greedy (25 d ago)

I had this problem and my mechanic solved it . It is the dead man seat switch . Under the seat is a switch which must be activated by someone sitting on the seat . The shuttle will not work if no one is sitting on the seat . So simple


----------

